# Wine bottle holder



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know what it was about this project when I saw it, that made me want to make it. I don't drink and I especially don't like wine, but for some reason, the project appealed to me. It is made from a 1/4" thick piece of oak, sandwiched between 2 pieces of 1/4" thick maple.



















Thanks for looking.
Ken


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

That stands by it self like that Ken?? :blink:

Rick


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Yup, it just sits there. Something to do with the angle of the base and the angle of the interior cut for the bottle that makes it just "float" like that. Keeps the cork wet and apparently, that's important to a wine drinker. :huh:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

That is very cool, I need one...:thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is really cool. What happens when the bottle is half full? Or empty as it were.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ACP said:


> What happens when the bottle is half full? Or empty as it were.


It still sits properly when it is half empty. It sits best when it is full. When it is completely empty like it is in the photo, it is a bit tippy. As long as there is some weight there, it's fine.
Ken


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Great design. I love the leaves; they look really neat. Did you also scroll the vine "grabbers" (that's the technical term) or were they scratched/etched?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Kenbo, very nice. Last Christmas I made several of a similiar design for presents. Below is a picture of them. They are made from mahogany and maple.
Tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Streamwinner said:


> Did you also scroll the vine "grabbers" (that's the technical term) or were they scratched/etched?


Everything is scrolled. I used a 2/0 blade for the scrolling of the grabbers, vines and leaves and a 2/0 spiral blade for the grapes.

Tom, those look really great. I like the shape and the contrast. Nice job.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

nice work i have made them too but that scroll work really adds that something that has been missing in the ones i have made!!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I made a bunch of them a few years back for Christmas gifts too. My sister still treasures hers. She freaked out when she saw it. Couldn't believe it could stand like that. I made hers to stand at an extreme angle so that if the bottle were full, half full, or nearly empty it would still stand. Not all designs will do that. 


Nice job on yours Ken. One tip, you can make a jig for your drill press to hold the block of wood at an angle so the hole looks uniform clean. Another tip, always drill the hole the first thing so that if you bugger it up you haven't wasted any time on it. Ask me how I know. 



.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Nice job on yours Ken. One tip, you can make a jig for your drill press to hold the block of wood at an angle so the hole looks uniform clean. Another tip, always drill the hole the first thing so that if you bugger it up you haven't wasted any time on it. Ask me how I know


That's a great tip TT. Thank you. About 15 minutes after posting this one on line, I received orders for them. The drilling jig is a great idea. I followed someone else's directions for making this one and didn't want to deviate from them but your idea would definitely make a cleaner appearance. I scrolled mine freehand with the scroll saw head tilted. Didn't have my glasses on and, well, you can see what happened. I'll have to get started on that jig.
Ken


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Everything is scrolled. I used a 2/0 blade for the scrolling of the grabbers, vines and leaves and a 2/0 spiral blade for the grapes.


That's really impressive. Such clean, smooth curves.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

That is very cool and a great Christmas gift! It is something that is very easy to ship north to family.

What is the angle cut at the bottom! Thanks.

Red


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

red said:


> What is the angle cut at the bottom! Thanks.
> 
> Red


Hi Red. The bottom is cut at 40 degrees and the hole is cut at 30 degrees. Hope this helps. If you're going to make some, be sure to post the photos.
Ken


----------

